
Mapping the Mass Animal Die-Offs - curthopkins
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/mapping_the_mass_animal_die-offs.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d26819dbca71465%2C0
======
res0nat0r
I like this map myself:

[http://www.zerohedge.com/article/and-now-some-apocalyptic-
bi...](http://www.zerohedge.com/article/and-now-some-apocalyptic-bird-pattern-
recognition)

:)

